# j'entrave que dalle



## keumar83

How would you say this in English? It's the slang equivalent for "je comprends rien".

_I don't understand shit (sounds weird) / That's Greek to me!_ or something like that ? 

Thanks


----------



## RuK

Means nothing to me. 
I don't get it at all.


----------



## keumar83

Thanks! But it seems less slangy than the original French though.


----------



## Keith Bradford

I'm completely in the dark here.


----------



## keumar83

Nice one too


----------



## MaRong

_I don't dig this_...?
Actually, as a French, if someone say "_j'entrave que dalle_", I would need a translation. I didn't know _entraver_ means _comprendre_, nowadays...


----------



## keumar83

Je crois qu'est un régionalisme du Sud de la France si je ne m'abuse. Je l'ai moi-même entendu pour la 1ère fois il y a peu.

Voir cette très bonne page de traductions franco-françaises :
http://nathalieetstephane.free.fr/culturefr/expressions.php


----------



## MaRong

Pourtant, je suis du Sud... anyway, I just want english speakers to be aware that it is very very slangy and to use in moderation !


----------



## doodlebugger

_J'entrave que dalle, j'entrave que tchi_ are actually expressions derived from the Rom language.
_Dalle_, like _tchi_, means _nothing_ in the Rom languages.


----------



## MaRong

Yeah, I agree that *que dalle* is often used and everybody understand this in France, I guess
_Je pige que dalle
Je capte que dalle_
I'm just skeptical about _entraver_ which has a completely different meaning for me.

_" Excusez-moi, mais en faisant du roller sur la chaussée vous entravez la circulation.
- Mais n'importe quoi, j'entrave que dalle !_"

I'm young, though :s


----------



## doodlebugger

_Entraver_ also means _comprendre_, look here.


----------



## itka

> _" Excusez-moi, mais en faisant du roller sur la chaussée vous entravez la circulation.
> - Mais n'importe quoi, j'entrave que dalle !_"


J'aurais pris ça pour un jeu de mots entre "entraver = gêner" et "entraver = arg. comprendre" !

*que dalle *: on est d'accord, ça signifie "rien"
_Je vois que dalle, j'ai trouvé que dalle, _etc.

*entraver* : je me demande (mais il faudrait une confirmation) si ce mot ne serait pas également d'origine rom.
Dans nombre de verbes argotiques de cette origine, en effet, on trouve ce suffixe -rave : chourave, marave, etc...attestés comme venant du rom.


----------



## keumar83

itka said:


> *entraver* : je me demande (mais il faudrait une confirmation) si ce mot ne serait pas également d'origine rom.


Non, apparemment, ça vient de l'ancien français _enterver_ qui veut dire "comprendre", comme c'est indiqué sur le wiktionnaire


----------



## Micia93

MaRong said:


> Pourtant, je suis du Sud... anyway, I just want english speakers to be aware that it is very very slangy and to use in moderation !


Je suis du Centre et je connais bien cette expression qui n'est pas si "very very slangy"
c'est du même ressort que "j'y pige que couic"


----------



## keumar83

Micia93 said:


> "j'y pige que couic"


Génial, je l'adore celle-là


----------



## janpol

ça ne me semble pas du tout être un régionalisme, cette expression a dû vieillir et sans doute lui préfère-t-on "piger", "capter"...
"entraver" vient du latin "interrogare" (interroger), il prend le sens de "comprendre" au 12è puis ne conserve que ce sens en argot à partir du 15è.


----------



## keumar83

Ok, merci pour tes précisions janpol !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Ca ressemble fort à un suffixe en "-av"
chourer -> chourav -> chouraver
entrer -> entrav -> entraver

Ca doit sûrement correspondre à un suffixe argotique ou propre à une certaine corporation. Certains disent rom/tsigane mais je n'en suis absolument pas certain.

Enfin, bon, je n'y comprends que goutte !


----------



## janpol

A. REY (ROBERT) : entraver : métathèse de "enterver" (interroger) 1165 aboutissement du latin "interrogare"(interroger); le passage de "enterver" à 'entraver' s'explique par l'influence du sens premier de 'entraver' par allusion métaphorique (saisir, lier, retenir)
Au 12è, le verbe est employé avec le sens de 'comprendre', seul conservé dans son emploi argotique à partir du milieu du 15è. Cet archaïsme revit à partir du 18è (entraver une langue) comme mot d'argot, diffusé au 19è et début du 20è (il entrave que dalle).


----------



## pointvirgule

Entendu dans _Les palmes de M. Schutz_, dans la bouche de Marie Curie (Isabelle Huppert) : « Vous n'y entravez que couic ! » L'action se passe au début du XXe, alors l'expression ne date pas d'hier, en effet.


----------



## keumar83

Je me demande s'il y a une formule un peu vieillie en anglais avec un verbe similaire...


----------



## Arrius

*It's as clear as mud (to me)!* (A set idiomatic phrase).


----------



## keumar83

Thanks Arrius! Brilliant one.


----------



## snarkhunter

Je pensais que l'expression était "... que *p*ouic", et non "... que couic" !

Et, par ailleurs, les terminaisons argotiques en "ave" ne pourraient-elles être liées à cet ancien "language" qu'était le _javanais_ ?


----------



## janpol

je pense qu'il faut voir là une simple coïncidence ; ce verbe,  venant de "enterver" et déjà employé au 12è dans le sens de comprendre, a subi l'influence de "entraver" (mettre des bâtons dans les roues) lui-même attesté à la fin du 12è et qui viendrait de l'ancien français "tref" (poutre)


----------



## petit1

snarkhunter said:


> Je pensais que l'expression était "... que *p*ouic", et non "... que couic" !


Chez moi, on dit "couic". C'est peut-être régional et je vois que (ci-dessous) *Micia* a la même "habitude".
j'entrave que dalle


----------



## joelooc

There's a highly colorful phrase in AE slang "not know shit from Shinola" usually applied to a third party : he doesn't know shit from Shinola" to say that the person is particularly thick intellectually and culturally but I believe it can be used in the first person to confess an incapacity to understand something "When it comes to classical music I don't know shit from Shinola" I think it's quite common and in the same register as _entraver que dalle_.


----------



## franc 91

If it's the equivalent of - je ne comprends rien de ce que tu me racontes là - I just don't have a clue of what you're on about.


----------



## Budd

_ haven't the foggiest, don't have a clue. Also possibly Huh? and Duh!_


----------



## wildan1

MaRong said:


> _I don't dig this_...?


This post here dates back many years, but _to dig _means _to like, to appreciate _(or meant--it_'_s originally a beatnik expression from the 1950s that isn't really used anymore except to be humorous)--not _to understand._


----------

